# Jet 3 hp motor



## Rewoodworking (Nov 26, 2010)

In need of a 3 hp motor for my jet dust collector any feedback ?


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

It will likely be as cheap to buy a whole new unit. But it will be critical to match the shaft size (have you pulled the impeller yet? it can be a PITA), then of course the frame size. Those motors are normally TEFC, but I used an ODP on my Oneida DC...it's been on it for 5 years and nary a problem.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

www.[B]grainger[/B].com/

George


----------

